# Just wondering



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

I sold this as a rhom (years back) which it is not, and there was a conclusion that it is a spilo CF. I ended up getting this thing back and now I've been staring at it for a few hours, I'm not to sure what I've got.
Here are a series of pics:
With Flash:

















No Flash:

















Larger pics available.

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

S. Sanchezi


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Not trying to be a dill, but it seems that everyone is slapping that name on any red breasted ser. species these days.
I'm comparing to this S. Sanchezi: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71460
The one I've got has more of a blunt face and extremely red eyes, although the fins and over all shape do seem to match up... hmmmmm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> homebrewed Posted Today, 09:01 PM
> Not trying to be a dill, but it seems that everyone is slapping that name on any red breasted ser. species these days.
> I'm comparing to this S. Sanchezi: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71460
> The one I've got has more of a blunt face and extremely red eyes, although the fins and over all shape do seem to match up... hmmmmm


I understand your concerns: S. sanchezi goes throught some interesting morphological changes. I have some interesting preserved examples of this. Recently I sent this photo to FINK and he agreed it is not a spilopleura. I advised that I've been using the sci name S. sanchezi. He didn't agree or disagree so perhaps that is a good thing.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

So I may have a blunt faced sanchezi is what you're saying?








Fair enough.
Maybe Dr. Fink can shed some light. If not I guess I'll hop on the sanchezi band wagon









Thanks for the input Frank

Tim


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The most interesting thing about this species (having seen a full grown adult in 1965) the lower half of the body is very compressed, knife-edged, probably more than S. compressus. The head maintains that bulldog like face which is odd and almost looks deformed, head on with the belly below. The red throat remains prominent throughout much of its life. Its not uncommon to find old literature with this fish captioned as either S. spilopleura or S. (= P.) nattereri. Neither of which it is.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Guess I stand correct
Looks like I have a nice big Sanchezi.

Its 5.5" TL

Thanks for all the help and info Frank


----------

